# Cross your fingers!



## Marty (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know we may have some good news from the adoption department. We actually have hits on FIVE horses from potential adoptors. These are hits on horses that have been in foster care forever and never ever got a hit on before. Not counting our chickens yet because we've been let down in the past but we do remain hopefully optomistic something here will become a reality.

Cross your fingers for these little ones that need homes so badly!!!!


----------



## chandab (Jan 27, 2013)

ray








Here's hoping, can't wait to hear the good news when it comes.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 29, 2013)

That's wonderful Marty!!!


----------



## Marty (Jan 31, 2013)

Now it's up to SIX! Waiting on paperwork and Board approval!!!! OMG going nuts here!


----------



## Lady Lavender (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, how wonderful! Im keeping you all in my prayers. When the excitement dies down a bit I would like to see the horses you have available.

Best of luck to all those well deserving babies in their new homes!

With kindest regards,

Katrina and Lady Lavender


----------



## Marty (Feb 4, 2013)

Little update:

So far one adoption fell through. The person got worried that her horse may be too agressive and pick on our horse too much so she opted out.

The good news is that one adoption has been approved and shipping arrangements are being made now. Woo hoo!


----------



## misty'smom (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, keeping my fingers crossed and a prayer too that your babies get a forever home!!


----------



## Marty (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's an update: Hope and Davy have been adopted and are in their forever homes. YAY!

The other adoptions seemed to have fallen through.

Lady Lavender: You can view our available horses on our website at:

www.chancesminihorserescue.org

If you tell me what type of horse you are looking for, goals, behavior, etc. I can help you out. Please be advised that a new website is being built so the descriptions on some of the horses have changed and need to be updated. I'm happy to answer any questions anyone has about any of our horses so ask away.


----------

